# buying eggs of ebay



## 224 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all iam thinking about buying some eggs of ebay but i would like to now if it is worth it or not as i do not want to waste my money or time 
Thanks


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I have stopped getting eggs via mail because you take the risk of having them zapped. (x-ray) At one time you could write hatching eggs on them and they would take a little extra care ... but no longer.)

My last 3 orders by mail were all no hatch. Search your feed store board or local Ag papers.

Best of luck


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that info. I have yet to buy through mail, only feed stores, but to know they zap them is terrible. 

Did you get your money back?


----------

